# I'm NOW everywhere!



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2001)

Now!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

So I take it you are traveling at warp 10 ?


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2001)

Exceptional News
I will have 1 post a day, AdmiralAK.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

One post a day  wow!!!!


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2001)

Ik heb heel triestig nieuws voor U, AdmiralAK. Ik weet dat U van talen houdt. De firma die gespecialiseerd is in talen en de afschaffing van het klavier is in grote moeilijkheden. De beste bescherming die deze firma heeft tegen schuldeisers is chaptre11 in Amerika. Ik ben geen taalvirtuoos maar heb een niveau 2 in Frans en daarvoor krijg ik in Brussel een tweetaligheidspremie.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

I dont know dutch yet.. but speaking out what you just wrote (and looking like an arse doing it...people are walking by and wondering what drug I am doing )

I think you said that you have bad news for me, something about me and languages and some company that specializes in something (languages?)  filed for chapter 11 here in the USA, and that you also are "language-virtued" ....


----------



## dille (Dec 10, 2001)

Translation:
I have very sad news for you, AdmiralAK. I know you like languages. The firm that's specialized in languages  and the cancellation of the keyboard is in big trouble. The best protection this firm has against debtors is chapter 11 in America. I am not language-virtued, but I have a level 2 in French, for which I receive a two-language premium in Brussels.

Admin... I think you should be afraid, very afraid... =] And I think Hervé should stop sniffing glue.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 10, 2001)

what is a "two-language premium"?...they pay you to know more than one language ???woohoo.. I am going to brussels 

I dont even know what this company did, so I am out of the loop.  I know that paragn software does localizations for handheld OSes (like POcketPC, Psion, Symbian and palm) so I know I might have a place to excercise my language muscle


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2001)

i knew herve could speak more fluently in other languages. I knew it. look at the size of that paragraph. now if we can just get dille to follow herve around while he posts in dutch we may yet begin to communicate with him.  

Ak, my guess is you have to be a native to get the language bonus. better check the details before you request a transfer on your current assignment 

'skating away, skating away, 
on the thin ice of a new day..."
-Jethro Tull


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 11, 2001)

lol...
I plan on getting my masters before moving on from where I am now...my life is quite ok at the moment, stedy job, school money, some free time for interests....no girl friend, but working on it 

BEsides the netherlands have no appeal yet, I want to have some sort of contact base before I move to somewhere...need to network 

Admiral


----------



## dille (Dec 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i knew herve could speak more fluently in other languages. I knew it. look at the size of that paragraph. now if we can just get dille to follow herve around while he posts in dutch we may yet begin to communicate with him.*



Um, sure, but first things first: where's my premium? =]


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2001)

dille - the check's in the mail. when you get it, you will be able to retire and focus full time attention on following herve around


----------

